# Police Officer Peter Figoski



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Peter Figoski New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Monday, December 12, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* Not availible
*Tour:* 22 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/12/2011
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* 1 apprehended; 1 at large
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Police Officer Peter Figoski was shot and killed while responding to a robbery call on Pine Street, in Brooklyn, at approximately 2:00 am.

He had walked down a set of stairs from the street to the building's basement when he was ambushed and shot in the face by a suspect. One suspect was arrested after a struggle with Officer Figoski's partner, but another suspect fled and remains at large.

Officer Figoski had served with the New York City Police Department for 22 years and was assigned to the 75th Precinct.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Raymond Kelly
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

Read more: Police Officer Peter Figoski, New York City Police Department, New York


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Figoski


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

RIP Officer Figoski.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Rest In Peace Sir


----------

